# [Resolved] AVG7.5 download .467 unsuccessful, anti-virus &resident shield off



## [email protected] (May 20, 2007)

the download of update for AVG7.5.467 was unsuccessful, connection failed, trying to download again results in program not responding message. anti-virus is off, resident shield is off, download update unsuccessful. help me please. thought of uninstalling then re-installing AVG, but i have 1 virus in virus vault, so i didn't know how to deal with that. Thanks


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

*Re: AVG7.5 download .467 unsuccessful, anti-virus &resident shield off*

Hi and welcome to TSF.

Do you still have the downloaded installation file? If yes, run it again and you should have the option to 'Repair' the original installation. If not, you might need to download a fresh copy, but because AVG is already installed, again you should get the 'Repair' option.


----------



## [email protected] (May 20, 2007)

*Re: AVG7.5 download .467 unsuccessful, anti-virus &resident shield off*

thank you. how find installation file? i get a lot of program not responding 'responses'. w


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

*Re: AVG7.5 download .467 unsuccessful, anti-virus &resident shield off*

Hello Wendy..Welcome to TSF! :wave:

*Glaswegian* is quite correct, with the advice he has given you.

If you cannot 'find' the original AVG™ Installation File; then, just go to the Grisoft® website again and download it, but this time 'save' it to your desktop so that its easily located.

Sometimes, the Resident Shield; Email Scanner, and Firewall do not become active until after your Internet connection has established, meaning that if you do as I do and switch off your modem every night, this will occur when you first start up in the morning, although this happens only on the Broadband connection that I have.

Doing a *'Repair' Installation* ought to cure your problem...as far as the file in the 'Virus Vault' is concerned, just open the vault and delete the file, as it is 'Quarantined' and cannot cause any harm to your computer, but it is best to just rid yourself of it.

Try the *"repair"* and report back with the results.

Kind Regards,


----------



## [email protected] (May 20, 2007)

*Re: AVG7.5 download .467 unsuccessful, anti-virus &resident shield off*

hi dave
thank you. before i try that,in the avg free ed control center on bottom under anti virus it sayd component is registered incorrectly,determining status failed with error Ox8000002. clicking properties gives me a choice,under display component, of display component,[which is checked] and only when faulty condition exists[not checked] and ignore faulty condition of component [not checked] possible to ignore faulty cond. component ? ya think? could that allow me to to get to 'downld updates' so i could try to downld again ? thanks w


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

*Re: AVG7.5 download .467 unsuccessful, anti-virus &resident shield off*



[email protected] said:


> hi dave
> thank you. before i try that,in the avg free ed control center on bottom under anti virus it sayd component is registered incorrectly,determining status failed with error Ox8000002. clicking properties gives me a choice,under display component, of display component,[which is checked] and only when faulty condition exists[not checked] and ignore faulty condition of component [not checked] possible to ignore faulty cond. component ? ya think? could that allow me to to get to 'downld updates' so i could try to downld again ? thanks w


_Hi again Wendy,

What this is telling me is that the original file did not download or install correctly, so you can either delete AVG™ completely via Add/Remove Programs in the Control Panel, and start again; or just download the program again and get it to do a 'repair'.

Just leave the 'default' settings in the Control Centre'.

*Here* is a 'Guide' that might assist you too.
Hope this helps.

Regards,_


----------



## [email protected] (May 20, 2007)

*problem solved. thank you.*

avg anti-virus now perking along again. used repair function. let me update. all well now.


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Glad to hear that all is operational again. :4-clap:

It has been a pleasure to assist you.
Come back again whenever you need help. :wave:

KInd Regards,


----------

